# "uma cena que a mim não me assiste"



## qwerta

Olá!
Talvez os foreiros portugueses já tenham visto o vídeo-fenómeno das últimas semanas - o do skater Hélio a cair e a berrar "Sai da frente Guedes!!!" (não ponho cá o link porque acho que não é permitido).
Ora, no início do vídeo o tal Hélio diz uma frase que entretanto ficou famosa: "O medo é uma cena que a mim não me assiste".

O que eu gostaria de saber é de onde é que tal expressão apareceu. Ninguém parecia utilizar esta expressão e no entanto percebe-se bem o seu significado, daí a minha dúvida sobre as origens de tal coisa.
Ou então é simplesmente o resultado de uma mente desequilibrada 

Obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Não sendo portuguesa, não tendo visto ou ouvido sobre o episódio, eu acho a frase criativa.


----------



## marta12

Penso que é uma frase de malta nova, ou talvez da provincia. Eu também nunca a tinha ouvido.


----------



## Carfer

Não vi o vídeo, mas a frase está correcta, considerando que '_assistir_' pode significar _'morar', 'habitar' ('O medo é uma cena que não mora em mim'). _Mesmo assim, é um uso muito pouco comum e já há muito que o não ouço. Não sei se será coisa de gente jovem, duvido (excluindo _'cena_', que, essa sim, é expressão do calão juvenil). Talvez o homem tenha vivido em Espanha, ou seja originário de alguma zona da raia. É que me parece que, com o sentido de _'estar presente'_, próximo ao português que citei, o uso em espanhol é mais frequente do que em português, mas também não juro.


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> Não vi o vídeo, mas a frase está correcta, considerando que '_assistir_' pode significar _'morar', 'habitar' ('O medo é uma cena que não mora em mim'). _Mesmo assim, é um uso muito pouco comum e já há muito que o não ouço. Não sei se será coisa de gente jovem, duvido (excluindo _'cena_',  que, essa sim, é expressão do calão juvenil). Talvez o homem tenha  vivido em Espanha, ou seja originário de alguma zona da raia. É que me  parece que, com o sentido de _'estar presente'_, próximo ao  português que citei, o uso em espanhol é mais frequente do que em  português, mas também não juro.


Mas, Carfer, com esse sentido de '_habitar_'  também se usa com pronome? Pergunto porque, como é um uso antigo, nos  livros que consultei, o complemento nesse caso (e no de '_intervir_') é sempre somente a preposição e o locativo: '_Fulano assiste em Lisboa_'. Com o pronome, pelo menos para o uso brasileiro, somente os sentidos de '_socorrer_' ('_assistiu-lhe na doença_') e '_caber, competir, favorecer_' ('_a razão não lhe assiste_'), se não me engano_._  E porque pode ser que o uso em Portugal seja diferente. Não vou negar  que me soa estranho substituir o local por um pronome. Mas também, no  fundo, no fundo, tenho a impressão de que todos os sentidos de '_assistir_'  são quase o mesmo, o que faz com que essa questão da regência até  pareça meio tola, já que, com preposição, sem preposição, com pronome,  sem pronome, todos entendem a mensagem. '_A alegria me assiste(assiste-me)_' pode significar '_me acompanha/ajuda(acompanha/ajuda-me)_', '_me favorece_/_favorece-me_', '_está presente (ou 'está em mim'?)'_.


----------



## Carfer

Audierunt said:


> Mas, Carfer, com esse sentido de '_habitar_'  também se usa com pronome? Pergunto porque, como é um uso antigo, nos  livros que consultei, o complemento nesse caso (e no de '_intervir_') é sempre somente a preposição e o locativo: '_Fulano assiste em Lisboa_'. Com o pronome, pelo menos para o uso brasileiro, somente os sentidos de '_socorrer_' ('_assistiu-lhe na doença_') e '_caber, competir, favorecer_' ('_a razão não lhe assiste_'), se não me engano_._  E porque pode ser que o uso em Portugal seja diferente. Não vou negar  que me soa estranho substituir o local por um pronome. Mas também, no  fundo, no fundo, tenho a impressão de que todos os sentidos de '_assistir_'  são quase o mesmo, o que faz com que essa questão da regência até  pareça meio tola, já que, com preposição, sem preposição, com pronome,  sem pronome, todos entendem a mensagem. '_A alegria me assiste(assiste-me)_' pode significar '_me acompanha/ajuda(acompanha/ajuda-me)_', '_me favorece_/_favorece-me_', '_está presente (ou 'está em mim'?)'_.



Se quer que lhe seja franco, não estou certo. O termo é bastante invulgar, como disse, e temo que eu próprio esteja influenciado pelo espanhol quando digo que também se usa em português (se bem que essa acepção esteja nos dicionários). O uso do pronome não me espanta. É difícil intuir o sentido se ele faltar, não se sabe quem ou onde ou o quê  _'assiste'. _Sem o pronome, teria de acrescentar_ 'em mim' _ou outra expressão que clarificasse o que se quer significar_._ É certo que não diríamos _'me mora', _mas já poderíamos dizer_ 'me habita', _acho eu_. _Porque não então _'me assiste'? _Não é forma de dizer que subscreva sem reservas e provavelmente teria estado calado se não fosse a comprovação do dicionário.


----------



## Vós

"O medo é uma cena que a mim não me assiste"

Oi pessoal, é minha primeira postagem neste fórum e quero aprender muito mais sobre minha língua de alma, o português, então, fiquei lendo as vossas postagens e deu para perceber, que vós sóis poturgueses pelo menos a maioria. Achei curiosa esta dúvida se assim posso chama-lá, bem... um papo muito culto!

Na minha humilde opinião a minha primeira percepção desta frase foi neste caminho:

O medo é uma cena (O medo é uma situação, uma coisa, um ser, uma pessoa)

que a min não (Comigo não, comigo esse cara não faz, 'mas não faz o que?')

me assiste (ele não me ajuda, não me dá a mão, não me suporta, não me sustenta, sou independente do medo, não dependo do meu medo, não sou amigo do medo)

Logo, no caso, não ajudar não seria algo ruim, na minha visão, então, é algo bom o medo não o assistir ou ajudá-lo.

Lógico que dentro da cabeça isso é bem suncito.

Para min assistir nesta frase significa ajudar, suportar e não significa morar.


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> Se quer que lhe seja franco, não estou certo. O termo é bastante invulgar, como disse, e temo que eu próprio esteja influenciado pelo espanhol quando digo que também se usa em português (se bem que essa acepção esteja nos dicionários). O uso do pronome não me espanta. É difícil intuir o sentido se ele faltar, não se sabe quem ou onde ou o quê  _'assiste'. _Sem o pronome, teria de acrescentar_ 'em mim' _ou outra expressão que clarificasse o que se quer significar_._ É certo que não diríamos _'me mora', _mas já poderíamos dizer_ 'me habita', _acho eu_. _Porque não então _'me assiste'? _Não é forma de dizer que subscreva sem reservas e provavelmente teria estado calado se não fosse a comprovação do dicionário.


A sua interpretação de '_me assiste_' como '_mora em mim'_ pode até não ser ratificada pelas gramáticas, mas você me convenceu com o exemplo (que até gritava na minha cara) de '_me habita'._ Quanto a "com pronome, sem pronome" no meu post, quis me referir (mas não o fiz, sei) àquela recomendação de não substituir o objeto indireto por '_lhe_', somente por '_a ele/a ela_' na acepção de '_presenciar_' do verbo '_assistir_'. Porque, claro, sem pronome fica difícil entender.





Vós said:


> Para min assistir nesta frase significa ajudar, suportar e não significa morar.


Olá, Vós! Bem-vindo(a)! O que você diz tem muito a ver com o que postei: as diversas acepções de '_assistir_', pra mim, são bastante parecidas.


----------



## Carfer

Vós said:


> fiquei lendo as vossas postagens e deu para perceber, que vós sóis poturgueses pelo menos a maioria



Olhe que não. Até neste tópico, em que estávamos empatados, depois de você entrar ficámos em minoria. No conjunto, são muitos mais os brasileiros, o que é natural, estranho seria que não fossem. Mas isso que importa? Falamos todos a mesma língua. Bem vinda ao forum


----------



## Vós

Equivoquei-me!


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> Olhe que não. Até neste tópico, em que estávamos empatados, depois de você entrar ficámos em minoria. No conjunto, são muitos mais os brasileiros, o que é natural, estranho seria que não fossem. Mas isso que importa? Falamos todos a mesma língua. Bem vinda ao forum


Não sei se há mais brasileiros que portugueses no fórum, nem se seria normal. O que sei é que sinto falta de mais participação portuguesa (e de outras nacionalidades que utilizam a língua portuguesa também) nos fios. Penso que, se cada fio tivesse participação de todas as variantes (mesmo se direcionada a uma específica), ajudaria a futuras consultas, tomando-se sempre o cuidado de não desviar a discussão para não prejudicar a quem abriu o fio. E pronto. Não quero desvirtuar o tópico.


----------



## J. Bailica

Ao contrário do medo, eu assisti ao Hélio (ou melhor, ao video dele) muitas vezes (só para alargar a lista de significados possíveis de 'assistir'); com base nesses visioanamentos repetidos e atentos, sinto-me em condições de dizer que sempre me pareceu que ele invetou a palavra (o seu uso) no momento; é só a minha opinião, mas basta ver os comentários dos jovens, no video, para perceber que não faz parte da gíria juvenil (juvenil com favor, no caso dele ), caso contrário não seria destacado como uma das piadas do video. 'Cena', como já foi dito por Vós e outros (por vós outros) é que é a típica linguagem 'tá-se bem', tão comum que ninguém comenta sequer. 'Não me assiste' tão-pouco soa a regionalismo, porque os regionalismos normalmente requerem continuidade (não soa a antigo). Alám disso eu sou da região, mais coisa menos coisa (e vivi nas Caldas uns tempos, até), e nunca ouvi. (Quando muito podia ser um 'localismo'; os aliás localismos são um aspectos da língua, talvez inventado agora, a que um dia gostaria de me dedicar.

Por tudo isto, a minha aposta vai neste sentido: ele queria dizer algo como 'o medo não me assenta' e ao mesmo tempo 'o medo é uma cena que em mim não existe', e com a pressão do momento saiu 'não me assiste'. Arrisco esta explicação, para tão inquietante problema.      

Ou então ele é simplesmente meio 'destravado' no que diz e faz, coisa essa que ninguém diria, assisntindo ao video...


----------



## qwerta

Obrigada pelas vossas respostas


----------



## Falete

Caros amigos do Forum português: desculpen a minha escrita na sua língua, que eu adoro, mas nao teve muita oportunidade de a praticar (a escrita, quero dizer). Relativamente à possível influência espanhola na frase, acho que nao é muito provável, já que, mesmo si for, "assiste" teria o sentido de "nao me acompanha/apoia/sustenta", como numa linha do Dom Quixote se diz, quando éle invoca a magos famosos para lhe ajudar "en un trance" especialmente difícil. Nao é literal, mas era uma coisa qualquer como "o magos de otro tiempo, asistidme en este trance". É um uso muito antigo, que se calhar ficaria muito poco natural em companhia duma palabra como "medo". Acho que a possibilidade do personagem do vídeo querer dizer "em mim nao existe" e trocálo por "nao me assiste" é muito provável, mas por qué é que ninguém preguntou ao dito sujeito? Obrigado.

Rafael, Granada


----------



## GOODVIEW

"Assistir a" talvez seja pouco usado mas é uma expressão muito correta. Significa "caber a", "dizer respeito a", "competir a".

Exemplos colhidos na internet:

Não lhe assiste o direito de reclamar.
Esse é um problema que não lhe assiste.
Não lhe assiste qualquer razão neste ponto.
Razão não lhe assiste, tendo em vista que a Perícia utilizou-se das...
Juízo é cena que não lhe assiste (fazendo referência ao vídeo em questão).

ASSISTIR
*7.* Ser da competência de; CABER; COMPETIR [ti. + a _: Não lhe assiste dizer se isto é certo ou errado._]
Aulete Digital


----------



## DoNorte

Epá, pessoal, a sério? Alguém é do Norte de Portugal aqui? Essa expressão é muito comum nos jovens do Minho, o medo ou algo que não gostem ou que cause problems "não me assiste" ou seja não tá comigo, não mora comigo, sejá lá o que for, é uma expressão comum, tipo "viver sem o FC Porto é uma cena que a mim não me assiste" tipo, viver sem o clube do coração nem sequer consigo imaginar isso possível, tipo não existe. Ou seja é uma expressão para demonstrar coragem e motivar outros, se calhar já vem dos Suevos que reinavam naquela zona e não foram invadidos pelos Visigodos, agora já estou a reinar, eu sou de Lisboa mas como tenho amigos e primos no Norte de Portugal, sempre que vou lá oiço algo assim num canto ou outro duma rua, quando um miúdo quer se mostrar aos outros por exemplo.

Abraços!


----------



## xiskxisk

Já tinha ouvido "assiste" com esse sentido e soa-me perfeitamente natural, acho que facilmente deduziria o que significa mesmo que não conhecesse.

Por exemplo: a Matemática é uma coisa que não me assiste.


----------



## Ari RT

Entendi como GOODVIEW, assistir como relação de pertinência. Aliás, é bastante comum no Brasil a frase "esse é um direito que não lhe assiste".
O que me causou estranheza foi "o medo é uma CENA".


----------



## Vanda

Acho que é uma outra forma de dizer ''que não te pertence'', como o dito que ficou famoso aqui, baseado, acho, no exorcismo. Na brincadeira a gente diz: ''gordura, sai deste corpitcho que não te pertence.''


----------



## Carfer

Não contesto a correcção da expressão e também não discordo do que acima foi dito por outros foreiros, mas nem por isso consigo afastar a estranheza que me causa alguém dizer que '_o medo é uma cena que a mim não me assiste_'. Mesmo que seja facilmente entendível, '_assistir_' não está aí usado em nenhuma das acepções comuns do verbo. O significado de '_presenciar/ser espectador_' está obviamente excluída. O de '_ajudar/auxiliar'_ também. E os de '_competir_' ou '_caber_' também não me parece que colham. Reparem, quanto a estes, que estou inteiramente de acordo com os exemplos de uso que o Goodview deu. Andei anos e anos a escrever ou a dizer aquelas mesmas frases ou outras muito parecidas. Contudo, não me parece que se coloquem no mesmo plano da frase do vídeo em questão. Quando dizemos que a alguém lhe assiste ou não lhe assiste um direito, ou a razão, ou até a palavra porque ainda não chegou a sua vez de usar dela ou ainda que um determinado assunto lhe diz ou não respeito, estamos a falar do reconhecimento desse direitos ou razão por terceiros ou por uma ordem normativa exterior a quem fala, seja ela a lei, a moral ou simples regras de conduta social. Esse direito ou razão não nos é intrínseco, depende do reconhecimento de outrem. '_Assistir_' parece ter implícito, aliás, o relacionamento com alguém ou alguma coisa que não faz parte de nós, mas o medo é uma coisa interior, é uma emoção ou sentimento. Dizer que '_o medo não me assiste_' parece-me, pois, uma forma bastante estranha de falar, a menos que atribuamos ao verbo '_assistir_' o tal sentido de '_habitar_/_morar_' que parece ter caído em completo desuso. Se é o caso, então o tal skater Hélio teve o mérito de o ressuscitar.


----------



## Alentugano

Basicamente, o que o moço queria dizer com "o medo não me assiste" era que ele não tinha medo de nada, que desconhecia o que é ter medo. Um exagero, claro.


----------



## Medune

Carfer said:


> Não vi o vídeo, mas a frase está correcta, considerando que '_assistir_' pode significar _'morar', 'habitar' ('O medo é uma cena que não mora em mim'). _Mesmo assim, é um uso muito pouco comum e já há muito que o não ouço. Não sei se será coisa de gente jovem, duvido (excluindo _'cena_', que, essa sim, é expressão do calão juvenil). Talvez o homem tenha vivido em Espanha, ou seja originário de alguma zona da raia. É que me parece que, com o sentido de _'estar presente'_, próximo ao português que citei, o uso em espanhol é mais frequente do que em português, mas também não juro.


O _assistir_ como _morar_ não o rege a preposição _em_, em vez da _a?_


----------



## guihenning

Medune said:


> O _assistir_ como _morar_ não o rege a preposição _em_, em vez da _a?_


Aqui sim. «_Fulano assiste numa cidadezinha do interior._», mas «_Fulano assiste aos seriados a tarde toda._»


----------



## Carfer

Medune said:


> O _assistir_ como _morar_ não o rege a preposição _em_, em vez da _a?_



Imagino que sim se essa acepção de '_assistir_' ainda se usasse em Portugal, mas, como disse, só a conheço dos dicionários. No sentido de '_presenciar/ver/ser testemunha ou espectador' _rege preposição. Diferentemente do uso comum do Brasil nós '_assistimos *a* um espectáculo_'. Não usamos preposição no sentido de '_dar assistência/ajudar/auxiliar_'


----------



## guihenning

Aqui também quase desapareceu por completo, mas tenho a impressão de que o povo do Direito ainda o use. Não sei o quão comum seja, porém. E o brasileiro médio nem sabe que "assistir" tenha essa acepção.


----------

